# Custom Bianchi



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

My custom painted Bianchi


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Beauty, now give us the story behind it.


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Bianchi*

As I was looking for a more relaxed bike to help with a chronic back pain (getting old ) I started looking 
for a Bianchi bike, I scored a silver Via Nirone at a fair price, removed all the parts and transplanted the components off my De Rosa Protos to this bike,
before doing that, I realized that the bottom bracket was a little to” flex “after reworked all tubes coming
Into the BB, I’m more than happy with the results; the steering remains the same
but responsiveness improved dramatically, as to the paint job, for me BIANCHI should always be Celeste and the more the better. 
The bike as pictured with pedals, empty water bottle and seat bag weights 17.4 lbs.
with Zipps 303 wheels and removing the seat bag and water bottle is easily less than 17 Lbs.
Final thoughts: Feels good getting on it, my back pain disappear and looks just how
I wanted.:thumbsup:


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Really nice.

They'd probably sell a lot more bikes if they just painted them that way to begin with.


----------

